# onstar module



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

as in gen1 people would disconnect the antenna on the onstar module to stop those annoying calls 


i want to do that on mine as ive had the car for 4 days and have gotten 2 sales calls already


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> as in gen1 people would disconnect the antenna on the onstar module to stop those annoying calls
> 
> 
> i want to do that on mine as ive had the car for 4 days and have gotten 2 sales calls already


Overkill I've got 2 calls in 4 years


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Odd. With my first gen I might have received one call? So far with owning my second gen one year, no calls.
When the free period ends there is a message that plays, but after the first time, I did not hear it again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never gotten a call aside from when I had to set up the 2012...


----------

